# Giant Glory vs. Cove Shocker



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

ok guys trying to decide which bike to get for whistler this summer and for the next two years prob. both bikes are gonna cost me about 4500$. I weigh 198lb and I'm 6'2 and still 18(two more years to grow). I never pedal uphill and I want to go really fast down some harsh stuff and lokking for the best choice for that. given that I'll prob buy a large frame and the geo changes with that in both bikes (specially on the cove. let me know what you think


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a shocker and I love it....of course im going to say that. But, I have riden a glory and it is a nice bike, I wouldnt buy one. I have let lots of people take my rig for a spin and I get basicly the same reactions every time. "I have never got on a bike and felt comfortable on my first run" and "damn thats fast." and "I want one". The Shocker is great. Cove is great. Anyone who has owned one will tell you the same. Get the shocker you'll love it.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

I haven't gotten to ride either on a trail, just playing around. Both felt extremely good. As far as what ive heard on them, it has been nothing but good. I think you'd be extremely happy with either of them. Just looking at them you can tell they are both of extremely good quality. I think i would personally go with the cove just because my friend who owns a bike shop carries them and you don't see many of them around here.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

cove for sure!!

get it here!!

http://kicker721.pinkbike.com/

this guy rocks, bullet proof and fast deals!! i got my std from Matt.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

ok so here are the buils and price

Cove Shocker: $5775 CD
the build kit has 2010 boxxer team, x9 shifter and der, juicy 7 brks, mavic 721 rims with ringle rear hub, hulzfeller oct cranks with e-thirteen lg1 guide, holzfeller bar and stem, and fox dhx5 coil rear shock.


Giant Glory: 5500$ CD
FORK Fox 40RC2 w/ Ti Spring, 203mm travel, 20mm thru-axle
SHOCK Fox DHX 5.0, coil
HANDLEBAR Race Face Diabolus, low rise, 31.8mm
STEM Race Face Diabolus D2 DH, 31.8mm, 0 deg
SHIFTERS Shimano Saint, Rapidfire, rear only
FRONT DERAILLEUR MRP G2 Chainguide (custom for Giant)
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Saint, top normal, short cage
BRAKES Shimano Saint, 203F / 180R, Center Lock disc
CRANKSET Shimano Saint, 38T single
BOTTOM BRACKET Shimano Saint, external
RIMS Mavic EX 729 Disc, custom, 32H
HUBS Shimano Saint, Center Lock disc


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

The Glory is the better suspension design/bike.


----------



## blackprophet19 (Apr 18, 2008)

just got back from my virgin ride on my glory and the bike rides great....the maestro suspension has no pedal bobb.....the travel is smooth but it can still take huge hits...its a solid rig:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

BigBadHucker said:


> The Glory is the better suspension design/bike.


That is a bold statement. Where did you get this information?


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

I love my GLORY fit's my riding like a glove(NB. I've got the GLORY FR1 COMP)


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

haaa this is so hard, I wish I could test ride them both!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

FWIW, I would get the Shocker, but the Glory will have a better warranty and parts support.

Giant still offers pivot kits for their older models and they put a lifetime warranty on the front *and rear *triangle... Sorry I can't tell you how they ride as I've only pedaled both in a parking lot.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

but what advantages does the shocker have over the glory? everyone says the find them awesome but nobody explain what the difference is etc


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw more Shockers at N* this past weekend that I thought possible.

Get one! yeeeeee boi


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

bah that a minus, I hate seeing a bunch of bikes like mine, its just not cool 
and I'm going to whistler, which is like where shockers go for mating season


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

I've owned a couple of coves in the past and they are well put together if a little dated designs now (STD/Shocker excluded) - altho the shocker is a tried and tested DH machine, i'd have one but its a bloody heavy frame aint it? But i guess it'll be super strong and if your not gona pedal uphill atall its no biggie, my mate has one and loves it and he really fly's altho for the money i'd grab the Evil revolt


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

rzarikian said:


> but what advantages does the shocker have over the glory? everyone says the find them awesome but nobody explain what the difference is etc


The Shocker has a rearward axle path. It helps the bike to not get cought up on rocks roots ect. It does realy well in gnarly situations. The geo is on the money. Its super comfy and is just a blast to rail around corners/berms.The only bad thing (not really) I have to say about the frame is that you cant be lazy when you ride it. If you don't try to make this thing haul ass it just wants to stop. Probably for being mad at you for being a fairy. But if you throw it in some corners and get your weight just right over some gnar its fast as all get out.

Both the shocker and glory are heavy in todays terms, but you cant feel the weigh of the shocker when you ride it. it leans very easily. On the Glory I could feel the weight more when cornering.

If you are concerned about pedaling I would not try to pedal the shocker up hill. But there is a weird charictaristic of this frame that I really like. It pedals like hell out of corners. If you are looking to get a pedal stroke here and there it makes a big diference. I cant say anything about the uphill pedaling ability of the glory.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

HTFR said:


> The Shocker has a rearward axle path. It helps the bike to not get cought up on rocks roots ect. It does realy well in gnarly situations. The geo is on the money. Its super comfy and is just a blast to rail around corners/berms.The only bad thing (not really) I have to say about the frame is that you cant be lazy when you ride it. If you don't try to make this thing haul ass it just wants to stop. Probably for being mad at you for being a fairy. But if you throw it in some corners and get your weight just right over some gnar its fast as all get out.
> 
> Both the shocker and glory are heavy in todays terms, but you cant feel the weigh of the shocker when you ride it. it leans very easily. On the Glory I could feel the weight more when cornering.
> 
> If you are concerned about pedaling I would not try to pedal the shocker up hill. But there is a weird charictaristic of this frame that I really like. It pedals like hell out of corners. If you are looking to get a pedal stroke here and there it makes a big diference. I cant say anything about the uphill pedaling ability of the glory.


but doesn't maestro also have a rearward axle path?


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know, the shocker seems like a very nice bike but I think the glory is better for big guys like me, I mean, for example, the small and med shockers have 64.5º of HA but the large (which is what I would buy) has 65.5º of HA. I'm guessing this changes the ride...


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Any idea why the angles on the large are not as slack? Seems weird...


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah, that's what I though!!


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

I think somebbody posted up that the 1 degree steeper head angle for the large is a type-o on their web site. I would call them if its an issue.


----------



## BigBadHucker (Mar 31, 2005)

HTFR said:


> That is a bold statement. Where did you get this information?


Owned both bikes, Glory is on a completely different level. Far better than any other bike Ive owned as well (demo 8 judge sunday)


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

rzarikian said:


> but doesn't maestro also have a rearward axle path?


The first half is vertical, then arcing...


----------



## Jason4 (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't ridden either bike in question but I'd strongly recommend throwing a leg over the Giant if that's the bike you decide to go for. A friend of mine had a Glory and said that they run small. I have 3 days on my Evil now and I'd suggest it to anybody looking fir a new bike. I wouldn't limit yourself to the Glory and Shocker unless you can get some special deal. 

Also, the 3 friends that have bought 2010 Boxxer teams have all been disappointed in them.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

derekr said:


> I've owned a couple of coves in the past and they are well put together if a little dated designs now (STD/Shocker excluded) - altho the shocker is a tried and tested DH machine, i'd have one but its a bloody heavy frame aint it? But i guess it'll be super strong and if your not gona pedal uphill atall its no biggie, my mate has one and loves it and he really fly's altho for the money i'd grab the Evil revolt


isn't the evil a old dinosaurier single pivot system?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

rzarikian said:


> I don't know, the shocker seems like a very nice bike but I think the glory is better for big guys like me, I mean, for example, the small and med shockers have 64.5º of HA but the large (which is what I would buy) has 65.5º of HA. I'm guessing this changes the ride...


all shocker size are 65°

geometrie-data

spec-data


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah correct all HA is 65deg no matter what size frame.

http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/resources/60-65016a2c63e090c952d9ceb2b49fc75d.pdf


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I measured my large '06 shocker with a Boxxer WC as low as I could make it and the lower rear shock mount with my iphone on a level surface and it came out to 64.2.. Bike feels awesome, def. the fastest bike I've ridden, but I've only ridden a Glory-DH very briefly, so I can't really contribute much to this post..


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah maybe its a typing error in their web page. I'm leaning towards the Glory since it comes with better components and it has a nice warranty in case I break the frame. also, since I'm going to be living between venezuela and the US its gonna be easier for me to get replacement parts, there's eaven a giant dealer about half a mile from where I'll be living in the US so that's convenient!


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

the Glory won't dissapoint

here's my Glory


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

ok guys, I think I'm going for the glory, I really can't see any advantages the shocker has over the glory, and since this is going to be my first 8+ travel bike I want it to be a sure shot. The glory has a better, MUCH better warranty coverage, I think if I break the cove there is o warranty at all? I can get replacements for the glory wherever I am, plus I like the design of maestro better. its similar to dw-link, looks sturdier, and the glory come better built, just having the 40rc2 up front is worth it.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

If the shocker really has a more rearward axle path then the suspension is also more effected by chain tension(pedallling) the harder you pedal the more you pull on the suspension,it will bob. I've taken my glory on crosscountry rides(i have a set of lighter wheels,tires) and detoured into dh runs,see you later xc guys. You do need to have better fitness than guys on lighter bikes and it gets kind of weary after 2 hrs or so. The cove looks heavier,if it's absolutely dh lazier no pedalling,go cove a bit of extra versitility and wuarentee go giant.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

8664 said:


> isn't the evil a old dinosaurier single pivot system?


It's is a sp but it differs from a classical sp design quite a lot. It was designed around the same time as DW link if I remember correctly.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

both are the same weight.
and if the chain lengthens when the suspension compresses then I think pedal bob is eliminated cuz when you pedal you're pushing the suspension up, but I'm not sure.

Between the two suspension designs which one would you guys choose?


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

I only noticed a bit of bobbing from the rear of the GLORY but after 3 days of riding it for several hours on end I got used to it & I'm now pre-loading the suspension which totally eliminates the bobbing but then again I did go from a BMX to the GLORY


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

From What I can sum up, both FRAMES are equal in performance, both have the same amount of travel, geo is pretty much the same, weight is the same but the glory comes with much better components, better warranty and personally, I think the paintjob looks amazing. Oh and the Cove distributer's service is terrible, I asked him like what zises and colors he had and he only told me the price, when I asked him again he didn't even anwer. the glory guy hokked me up with a large frame and is doing me the favor of swapping components from a medium since large's are all out. So I think I'm going to go ahead and pull the trigger on the glory today
.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

ok guys I just made the plunge and went with the glory, it'll be waiting for me in whistler for when I get there in 20 days, can't wait, I'll keep you guys posted! thanks for all your imput.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

+1 on the glory. Is it just me or does it look like the Cove is trying to mimic the Maestro linkage? I roll on a Giant Faith and my Maestro linkage is sweet. The floating pivot really locks everything up when your butt's on the seat.

Also you may wan't to consider waiting for the 2010 Faith to get what no one has : )

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_generated/_generated_us/news/2009/faith2.jpg


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

8664 said:


> isn't the evil a old dinosaurier single pivot system?


You're a wet dream for specialized's marketing department.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

don't forget to keep the pressure up in the marz rear shock, i didn't read the part(or have bad comprehension) about the air having to be at 190-210 lbs, thought it was an optional bottom out resistance ,which the bike didn't seem to need ,i rode it on trails for a few months and blew the shock out on the first day on a mtn with real drops. Run the propedal low on the mtn as well. Marzocchi wuarenteed it,AND i bought an extra shock body right away so i didn't miss a weekend, so now i have a spare.


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

HAHA!! Yes I broke the tie, Giant is winning now 34 to 33. Both bikes are sick as hell though but I'd rather have the giant


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ I just undid all your hard work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caustic (Jun 14, 2009)

I loved the Giant Glory 0 I rode


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Shocker!!!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

ridefreeride said:


> Shocker!!!


nice ride!!


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

that yours?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

8664 said:


> i got my std from Matt.


Uh.....huh.....


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha!!!

I wish it was mine. However one of the guys at my lbs ride one that's yellow and it always makes me jelous when I see him at the trails. However the shop sells Giant and Mongoose bikes and the Glory has to be one of their top selling. Anyway the guy raves about how great his bike is and I beleave him 'cause that thing is a beast!!

rfr


----------

